# GK purifier squad psycannon question



## CoolsBreeze (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey all, my army is in the process of being built and right now i'm deciding to build my purifiers and strike squads. If I make purifiers I plan to have two squads of purifiers with Crowe. If not then I'll just take a strike squad and purifier squad with no Crowe. But my questions is that I was wondering how many psycannons should i put in each squad? I've heard and read some comments saying that 4 psycannons for a 10 man purifier squad is a little silly. Especially since purifiers excel at CC. So then I decided to have 2 psycannons in each 10 man squad. One squad will be transported via Stormraven and the other through a rhino. So now I'm just wondering how many psycannons do you people who play GK have in your purifiers or strike squads?

Thanks.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

None of the GK players here run purifiers. Now 4 x psyfleman dreads with Psyback spam, yes.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Put the full 4 psycannons in the purifiers, that way you can combat squad them if needs be. IMO, purifiers are more powerful at shooting that at close combat. Also, GK struggle against av 14, so the more rending shots you have the better. I disagree with the 4 Psyflemen list, its just net-listing. You are putting all of your firepower in models that can be destroyed by a single shot, while the purifiers can take Psybacks and still absorb hits when their transport is destroyed.


----------



## CoolsBreeze (Nov 20, 2011)

So 4 full psycannons in the purifiers and all CC weps for the Strike squad? Psybacks i'm assuming are psycannon boys riding the razorback right?


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

no, put 4 psycannons on purifiers and 2 on strike squad, you can never have too many psycannons 

a Psyback is a razorback with heavy bolter and psyammo (or with assault cannon and psyammo to emulate a psycannon)


----------



## CoolsBreeze (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool I do love those psycannons, however I haven't personally seen how they fare in ranged and CC with purifiers and maxed out psycannons. Any personal experiences?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

as others have said, more psycannons the better...they're EVIL!

4 in a purifier squad + psyback (or not - Deepstrike instead) and combat squad them, ALL the psycannons + a dude sit back and become a "devastator" squad, and the rest + sargent w/demon hammer (or whatever their PF of doom is...) go forth and kill shit in CC.

same concept with the strike squads.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

i have a friend who runs 5, 5 man purifier squads in rhinos, 2 psycannons per squad, 3 psylfeman dreads, crowe and and inquistor and assasin.

This list is brutal, he just sits in his rhinos and peppers you with psycannons forcing you to destroy his rhinos before you can get at the squad, and even then he'll be getting the charge. i've seen countless opponents try to out shoot him and fail, then i witnessed many try to out combat him only to watch cleansing flame wipe out half their squad before the grey knights even strike in anger!

its beatable, but its nasty.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Yaarrrg, there be no Rules question here.... [/pirate voice]

::click::


----------



## CoolsBreeze (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey all I was thinking of giving a quick design build that I have so far and wanted to see what you guys thought of it. Since I'm doing a purifier build I'm just going to focus on the purifiers and psycannon awesomeness. This is just a rough build and if its good i plan on building it from this

Crowe
5 Purifiers, 2 psycannons, 1 hammer, 2 halberds, Rhino
5 Purifiers, 2 psycannons, 1 hammer, 2 halberds, Rhino
6 Purifiers, 1 hammer, 4 halberds, Razorback with psybolt ammo
10 Purifiers, 4 psycannons
(Still working on other units)


----------

